# BLDC Motor and Controller



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Curtis does not handle PMAC or BLDC motors, only induction motors on the AC controllers. They are very good units when paired with HPEVS motors and come in configurations to mate to golf cart axles. I think you'll have difficulty finding and applying a BLDC or PM motor. I also think performance and durability is superior with the induction motor for this application. You can get the Curtis in a 300 or 550A version.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

I have no problem going with AC Induction motors. So what is out there?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Sunking said:


> I have no problem going with AC Induction motors. So what is out there?


AC9 or AC12. http://hpevs.com/catalog-ac-9.htm


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome thanks a lot.


----------

